
Ask HN: To stay ahead on Covid-19, what are the best accounts/sites to follow? - panabee
Here are a few to seed the list:<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;ScottGottliebMD
* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;SueDHellmann
* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;balajis
* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ourworldindata.org&#x2F;coronavirus-testing-source-data
* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;COVID19&#x2F;
======
panabee
Another one:

* [https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/covid-19-testing/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/covid-19-testing/)

(Why did the formatting get messed up on the root comment?)

------
downerending
It's kind of fringe, but zerohedge does seem to surface interesting nuggets
pretty quickly.

